# Where have all the fishes gone?



## bobberboy (Jul 30, 2014)

Don't see many fishing reports lately. What's everybody doing and are you catching anything?

My report is that the lake I usually fish is so high and the water level is so variable it's like fishing a new lake. I have caught exactly zero bass this year. My first time out the lake may have been as much as three feet high - docks are under water, the entire lake is a no wake zone. The depth marker at the landing was under water. Yesterday the lake was down about 18" but still very high. I don't know how to fish it this year. Because of high levels the lily pads are much diminished but the other weeds are so thick you can't get through them. I've had a few blow-ups and a couple on but not one in the boat. 

Hope you all are having better luck.

BTW, for those familiar with the Mississippi near the Twin Cities, the island below the Ford dam has become visible for the first time this season. I don't have stats but the river must have dropped at least six feet below the dam. It's a very strange year on the water here in MN.


----------



## lovedr79 (Jul 30, 2014)

fishing hasn't been too good in my neck of the woods. haven't caught more than a dozen smallmouth over the past couple weeks in the Shenandoah river around front royal. in the past we got tired of catching the average sized smallmouth. we would switch to larger lures to catch the monsters. this year you can barely catch a bass large or small. not sure if there is another fish kill happening or not.


----------



## KMixson (Jul 30, 2014)

I have not been fishing in a couple years. My job has taken all my time away to go fishing. I even sold my 12' tin to my brother because I have no time to use it. I am even actually looking for another job right now to get more time for myself so I can go fishing. I go home and I am so tired from working so much I can't get myself together to go fishing. Another problem is that I am on call 24/7 365 days a year and they are not afraid to call.


----------

